# Dwayne Johnson is spotted on the Set of 'Baywatch' in Boca Raton, Florida - March 1, 2016 (22x)



## Mandalorianer (2 März 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (2 März 2016)

The Rock passt zu dem Film wie die Faust auf's Auge!


----------



## masbusca (2 März 2016)

tolle Fotos - danke ! The Rock ist wirklich eine gute Wahl für den Film.


----------



## dante_23 (3 März 2016)

er ist einfach ein tier, krass  :thumbup:


----------

